# Thread and O-Ring lubrication



## mudskipper (Aug 29, 2005)

*O Ring Lubrication*

My PT 40 is making a squeaking noise when I rotate the head assembly. What type of lubricant should I use? I hear that the wrong type will eat up the o ring material.

Thanks


----------



## voodoogreg (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

first thing, make sure the lube is all around the ring take it out then lube it inside and outside so it's lubed on both surface's when you install it. sometimes if the ring is is not lubed on the body side it will squeak. VDG


----------



## ChocolateLab33 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

I think nyogel is safe to use. I use it on all of my flashlights with no problem. Lighthound.com sells it. 

Lisa


----------



## erin0919 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

I'm using "MOLYKOTE 111" from Dow Corning. 

www.molykote.com


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

I have always used silicone gel, works ok haven't ruined any "o" rings as yet


----------



## cy (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

which lube is not really critical for most orings unless you cannnot get at the orings in question. 

best example is Surefire U2's selector oring which is non-user removable. some U2 level selector rings were extremely stiff and needed some lube. 

Nyogel 959G was exact lube used by Surefire for U2. slowly work some lube into slector assembly and body's heat will cause lube to migrate.

highly recommend nyogel 959G, a small tub will last you forever and it will solve switch contact issues like krolls.


----------



## yaesumofo (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

NyoGel 779ZC is what I use for all O-Rings and flashlights that don't need conductivity.
NyoGel 759G for the threads and 779ZC for the O-rings. For most aluminum surefires this should work fine.
I hope this is legal on the board.
Go to:
http://www.lighthound.com/sales/nyogel_flashlight_lubricant.php
It is funny this topic has poped up in a few places. I have just finished research on the topic and this is what I was able to find. I have been cleaning and lubing ALL of my lights for the past couple of days. The maintence adds up when your collection grows. Use good lube protect your investment.
Have fun.
Yaesumofo


----------



## nethiker (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

How do you know which lights require conductivity? Could you just use a conductive lube for all lights whether they need it or not? Why do you use one lube for the o-rings and another for the threads.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## yaesumofo (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

The non conductive is a bit more viscous it sticks better to the o-rings.
The mcluxIIIpd and HDS EDC lights do not need conductivity in the lube. Surefire, ORB, ARC all do a bit better with the conductive lube.
As far as I am concerned none of this is set in stone. There are MANY lubrication compounds, They all have different properties. go ahead and experiment away it is unlikely that you wil hurt your light.

Yaesumofo



nethiker said:


> How do you know which lights require conductivity? Could you just use a conductive lube for all lights whether they need it or not? Why do you use one lube for the o-rings and another for the threads.
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg


----------



## nethiker (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

Thanks Yaesumofo.


----------



## Haz (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

I have been using Silicon Grease Molykote 111 as well. It is pretty good for my needs, however I find the viscosity is rather thick. It is thicker than Petroleum Jelly which i use to use, however after reading post in the forums here, have been hesitant to use again.

Haz


----------



## Anglepoise (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

The best lubricant for the PD is a 100% Teflon light grease.
Nygel is too sticky and is unnecessary as the PD threads do not conduct current.
Until you have used a teflon lube you do not know what smooth is.
Available from these guys in a great dispenser Link


----------



## Trashman (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

I gotta get me some of that Nyogel stuff. About why sometimes conduct lubricant is prefered.....in some lights, the negative contact is made through the threads, others make contact at the base of the body (end face). An example would be the Minimag and Mag D. Minimag - contact through threads in on tail cap and body, Mag D - contact through the bottom end (face) of body and small "step" on tail cap that makes contact with the bottom of the body. On the Mags, the contacts are easily identified because they are not anodized.


----------



## voodoogreg (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

One thing to think about, is on light's that you have to screw one part into another agaisnt a battery or resistive bumper, like a o-ring or foam pad, after a few times of that you have eliminated a great deal of the lube put on the threads because as the thread meet's the resistence no longer will it stay "centered" moving the "needle" as it would against one side of the "groove" of the thread and chasing out the lube from first one side, then the other.

(i have tested this myself outta curiousity with a strong mag scope to see how and if it migrate's, it does, and with much less use then one would think)

I find considerably better and visable results by using a conductive film like caig product's that will form a harder layer and take more time to loose there effectiveness.and since it's a strong film you can lube over it and still gain most of it's affect.(imho of course) VDG


----------



## voodoogreg (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*



Anglepoise said:


> The best lubricant for the PD is a 100% Teflon light grease.
> Nygel is too sticky and is unnecessary as the PD threads do not conduct current.
> Until you have used a teflon lube you do not know what smooth is.
> Available from these guys in a great dispenser Link



My experiance with telon on metal surface's on race engines sure does give credance to anglepoise' ""remark Until you have used a teflon lube you do not know what smooth is.""

Just one very important caveat, DO NOT use it on surfaces that do have signal teflon is a b***h to get off and will reduce or possably prevent conductivity.

Other then that it kills!! I saw at the Mugen tech center in Europe (F1 engines) a piston
placed in a cylinder with just thin race oil and not move. they applied there proprietary teflon formula on another, and it liturally FELL through the block! VDG


----------



## DarthLumen (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

I was told by a PT rep that a "Silicone" based grease, NOT spray is what you should use. WD 40 and other lubricants will eat the O ring up.


----------



## mykall (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

I've been using RS lube gel. It's reasonably priced, you get 
an entire tube for about $3.00.

Don't know about other manufacturers but M_g recommends
just plain petroleum jelly on their lights.


MB


----------



## Geogecko (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*

My question here, is what do you people use to remove the old lube? Do you just wipe it off with a rag, or use some chemical to remove it? I bought some Caig DeoxIT for this purpose, but not sure it's the best solution. I plan on using the NyoGel stuff on my SF lights.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*



DarthLumen said:


> I was told by a PT rep that a "Silicone" based grease, NOT spray is what you should use. WD 40 and other lubricants will eat the O ring up.



What about silicone spray?


----------



## Solstice (Sep 12, 2005)

*Simple Lubrication Answer*

Hi all. I know there are several posts out there discussing Nyogel this or Silicone grease that, and conductive vs nonconductive and grease vs spray etc, etc, etc. I've looked for "Silicone grease" in a hardware store and the guy didn't know what I was talking about. When I told him I was looking for something to lubricate the threads of a flashlight, he recomended 3 in 1 oil, which I used on a light resulting in it forming a hard compound with the coating on the inside (and is probably melting the o-ring). What I would really like is for someone to just tell me ONE GOOD PRODUCT and where to find it so I can slather it on my threads AND o-rings to keep all my twisty switch lights working properly for years.

Sorry if this sounded like a rant  , I just wouldn't have thought something as simple as lube would be so complicated. There's so many products people throw into the mix that I wonder if we need to start a lubricationoptionforums.com  

Thanks in advance,
Jon


----------



## KevinL (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Simple Lubrication Answer*

Nyogel 759C - http://www.lighthound.com/sales/nyogel_flashlight_lubricant.php


----------



## Anglepoise (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Simple Lubrication Answer*

For a one product only solution, I second that suggestion of Nyogel 759g


----------



## elgarak (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Simple Lubrication Answer*

Gunk's Plumber's Silicone grease, which you should be able to get at any automotive/home improvement/hardware store. It's a pure silicone grease (no problems on O-rings). It's non-conductive, so you have to keep contact areas clean (which for me was a problem only on Inova lights, so far). Easy to get, and until now the only stuff I used on all flashlights. Though I might switch to Nyogel 759g, now that I found a good source (lighthound, formerly known as surefireparts).


----------



## 2dim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Simple Lubrication Answer*

You might want to slide over to this grease group buy...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/91920


----------



## JohnK (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Simple Lubrication Answer*

Silicone grease is in the plumbing section of Lowes/Home Depot.

The brand I see mostly is Plumbmaster; comes in a little grey tub.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Simple Lubrication Answer*

I use silicone grease (white molykote I think), on the O rings, but I find it 'rough' when used on the threads, so I use Teflon based grease on the threads, and it gives a very smooth result. O rings are cheap, they will eventually get damaged (I'm an aircraft engineer, and we always replace O rings with new seals every time we dismantle, the price of failure is much more than a few pence for an O ring). Lighthound sells many sizes of O rings, spares cost mere cents. 

One point I would make, is unless using the standard tailcaps on Surefire lights (including LOTC, but not clickies), then maybe conductive grease helps, but with clickies, the act of screwing home the cap makes a solid metal to metal contact with the rear of the body tube, cutting through the layer of grease at the tiny contact points, leaving the current to flow through the switch contacts (which aren't greased). 

I wouldn't worry too much about the exact type of lubricant, as long as it is lubricating the threads, and is preventing the O rings from running dry.

Clean the threads and O ring grooves once a month, more if you use in dusty/dirty/wet conditions, buy spare O rings, and use that light ! :candle: :rock:


----------



## Solstice (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Simple Lubrication Answer*

Thank you all for the suggestions! I'm still a little overwhelmed by all of these options- it looks like Nyogel 759G is preserves conductivity, but I'd prefer the thickness and aluminum-wear resistant properties of 779ZC... Ah well, thanks to 2dim, I decided to try out the Magnalube via yaesumofo's group buy- I figure if he's a flashaholic with over 1,062 posts and has used it on many lights with positive results, it's gotta work ok  . The price was right to boot.


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 19, 2005)

*Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

Is there any availible at wal-mart / radio-shack? etc? Thanks!


----------



## buba (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*



jar3ds said:


> Is there any availible at wal-mart / radio-shack? etc? Thanks!



Any 100% Silicon Grease should do for o-rings. Most autoparts stores sale a large tube for about $7, sometimes labeled dielectric grease. HomeDepot/Lowes also sales small 1oz tub's of it in the plumbing section. Just make sure its mark 100% Silicon Grease.


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

THANKS BUBA!


----------



## NikolaTesla (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

Ace hardware plumbing section small container for $1.50


----------



## c_five (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

I found a tube of Luberex at Fry's... anyone heard of it? Is it safe to use
on flashlights? It says it's an all purpose lubricant and has excellent
dielectric properties... the label says it's a calcium stearate based
grease....

tnx


----------



## AESOP (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

Dive shop's will also carry the 100% variety.

Michael


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

c_five-

I might be cautious with the Luberex. 

1. It is dielectric, which means non conductive to DC current. Not good on flashlights with conductive threads.

2. Calcium stearate is slightly acidic. Whether this is enough to affect aluminum I don't know. Hate to find out the hard way.

Its uses include mold release on plastic products and dielectric compound on printed circuit boards.

Best to stick with the silicone lubes that virtually every major flashlight maker recommends. Why reinvent the wheel and experiment on expensive lights?

BTW if you have any hard water soap scum on your shower curtain or sink, you have a free supply of calcium stearate.

Mark


----------



## c_five (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*



Flash_Gordon said:


> c_five-
> 
> I might be cautious with the Luberex.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info... much appreciated... I was just about to lube my entire collection with it!


----------



## KenBar (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/nyogel_flashlight_lubricant.php

Nothing is local to me so I have to order everything.
This came in mail on 3rd day after I ordered it.

It is hard to find specialty stuff if you don't live in a larger town.
Even then, if you are really picky, it is hard to find.
I struggled forever to get something that worked with my Arc's.

I currently use *NYOGEL 779ZC* for my HDS EDC. This is the
recommended one for it. It has a greater focus on protection 
of the metal *vs* conductivity. This is what is recommended for this light.

For the "Arc" "Surefire" type lights, you use the other version of NUYOGEL.


If you have a question, send
email to lighthound and get the answer you want.
The above page should give you all answers you need.
Good luck,
Ken


----------



## VidPro (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

i heard what everyone was saying about conduction of these greaces, and that even the primo ones were not 100% conductive.
i hade a MOD that i did, that had the usual annodized threads, and i was trying to figure out how to get past the annodized AND slick up the threads a bit, AND incur both heat and electical conduction.

i spray silicoln then stuck copper dust to the silicoln. it was interesting, i didnt have to sand the annodizing, and i achieved the best conduction yet of both types.
on these they would not be taken apart often at all.

anyways that MIGHT be usefull info. mix some greace with a lot of copper dust and you could have some kinda major conduction , with brass bushing type of lubrication.
get it in the wrong place, and you of course would have a disaster too


----------



## prof (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

I stopped by Lowes this morning to get some. They have small tubs for about $3. It's called plumbers silicone grease. However it's not labeled as 100% silicone. It had a list of ingredients (it was labeled no petroleum products, however). The package said it was good for natural and synthetic o-rings. Has anyone used this? I did not get it since it was not labeled 100%. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## rycen (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

Do you have a radio shack near you?If yes than get some lube gel and you are set.


----------



## louie (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

BTW everyone, it's *silicone* you want, not *silicon*! Silicon is very hard....

I got some Panef general purpose silicone grease at Ace Hardware. Radio Shack/Synco LubeGel appears to be similar, with added particles of Teflon.


----------



## prof (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*



rycen said:


> Do you have a radio shack near you?If yes than get some lube gel and you are set.



Yes, but they do not have silicone grease. All they have is consumer electronics, nothing at all like the Radio Shacks I frequented while growing up. Rather boring, actually. Thanks for the idea! I appreciate it.

Also, the lube gel listed on the Radio Shack web page is not pure silicone. Check out the fact sheet at http://support.radioshack.com/msds/msd64-2326.pdf

Is this stuff ok? I thought petroleum products were bad for the o-rings. 

Again, thank you for the idea!


----------



## greenLED (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

I got a rather larger-than-what-I-wanted tube of silicone lube at Rat-Shack; I'm set for life.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

What about Lithium grease? Is it safe for O-rings?


----------



## Anti_Candescent (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*



prof said:


> I stopped by Lowes this morning to get some. They have small tubs for about $3. It's called plumbers silicone grease. However it's not labeled as 100% silicone. It had a list of ingredients (it was labeled no petroleum products, however). The package said it was good for natural and synthetic o-rings. Has anyone used this? I did not get it since it was not labeled 100%. Thanks, everyone!




I use the Gunk plumbers grease from Lowes. Someone from here mentioned it, and I've been using it on their advice. Works well for me.


----------



## Pwdrkeg (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

I've been using a Silicote Reel Oil from Abu Garcia. It can be found 
in most Sporting Goods Stores in the fishing section. Its thicker than 
many oils, but thinner than a grease and has a silicon base. It seems 
to work well and is easy to apply.


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

i was the starter of this post and i have checked at ace hardware, home debet, lowes.. radio shack... no one has 100% silicon greese... i've found 90%.... but it has an additive to coats to protect metals... 

i really hate to buy a $3.00 item that screws up my $100+ flashlights ... so i think i'm just going to get some online from lighthound....


----------



## N162E (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicone Grease?*

If you really really have to have 100% pure certified double-ott silicone grease here is where to go. Your local scuba dive shop will have it and also a super pure (RX Quality) type called Christo-Lube at $35.00 for a 2 ounce tube primarily for use with Oxygen rich gas mixtures. You can also find Pure silicone grease at any home medical supply that supplies oxygen and oxygen equipment. Any welding gas supply will have it. The Nyogel lubes can be had from Tai Lubricants (Google for them) Tai will sell you any Nyogel product in any size you want. I have tried all of them including Militec and the Amsoil synthetic greases. The best stuff I have EVER found is the Radio Shack Lube-Gel. I bought a tube of it about 15 years ago and I still have about three quarters of it left. It goes a long ways and lasts a long time. The lube you get in the plumbing section (Harveys) is used to lube the the sliding surfaces in single handle mixing fawcets. How often do you need to lube your fawcets at home?...........  ok, I'll stop now


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

I have come across a stock of 90% silicone grease. It is master plumber brand I got from a True Value/Ace hardware store. The 10% additive is quoted to prevent rust and corrosion and the pack says it is safe for plastic and rubber parts and it has no petroleum additives. If it is good enough for lights I can get more.

I think I can ship a few people this for about $1.50 each, I got 7-8 of them but haven't tried any yet because I already have my lights greased by some I bought long ago.


----------



## not2bright (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

I have been watching this thread for some time and have to post this.

I have put Shin-Etsu on all of my lights o-rings. This stuff should be available at any Honda dealership and is 100% silicone. It is required for the seals on the convertable top of a S2000 I had. It is also recomended to put a light coat on all of the door seals of Honda and Acura vehicles. It is supposed to be extremely high quality, and Shin-Etsu makes high end products. I bet the tube will last me my entire life of cars and flashlights. Well, at least a life of cars. :-D

It costs $11.89 at (scroll down on the page):

http://www.handa-accessories.com/s2000-04.html

Here is a link to a picture of the product:

http://www.handa-accessories.com/shin.jpg

And finally a link to the company homepage:

http://www.shinetsu.co.jp/e/index.shtml


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*



not2bright said:


> I have been watching this thread for some time and have to post this.
> 
> I have put Shin-Etsu on all of my lights o-rings. This stuff should be available at any Honda dealership and is 100% silicone. It is required for the seals on the convertable top of a S2000 I had. It is also recomended to put a light coat on all of the door seals of Honda and Acura vehicles. It is supposed to be extremely high quality, and Shin-Etsu makes high end products. I bet the tube will last me my entire life of cars and flashlights. Well, at least a life of cars. :-D
> 
> ...



woah... very interesting... i may have to give honda a call... are you sure its 100%? Does it say on the tube?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

I've been using some brand of 90% silicone grease for a while with no problems. Most orings aren't a natural rubber anyway I don't think. White lithium grease should be ok, but I'd be leery of the aresol ones. They might have some corrosive or solvent ingredients. If you can find some in a tube you should be ok. The maker of my compressed air tank my paintball gun says to use it on the threads and oring that attach it to the gun, but tank orings are nitrile and more resistant to chemicals than natural rubbers.


----------



## not2bright (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

jar3ds,

Actually no, it doesn't say it on the tube. Really all it says is Shin-Etsu Silicone Grease. Made in Japan. The Honda sticker says "For Industrial Use Only". I believe you can see that in the picture link I posted. It is Honda part# 08798-9013.

Here is a link to Shin-Etsu Silicone:

http://www.silicone.jp/e/

After poking around, and looking in the products section, I am not sure you could find any silicone product from a company more focused than Shin-Etsu. And it is available at any Honda dealer, or on the internet from handa-accessories.com.

Just had it laying around for use on the cars, thought it would be great for the lights. It is opaque white.

Do a search for Shin-Etsu and Honda on Google. For Honda (and probably all autos) this is great stuff to use on the door, trunk, sunroof, etc. seals. As a bonus you have quite a supply for the lights.

If you do use it on the car, it only needs a very, very light application. You shouldn't see any white on the seals, just the shine.




jar3ds said:


> woah... very interesting... i may have to give honda a call... are you sure its 100%? Does it say on the tube?
> 
> Thanks for your input!


----------



## Skibane (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

Most NAPA auto parts stores sell a toothpaste-sized tube of Sil-Glyde silicone grease for about $7. Great stuff!


----------



## yaesumofo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

i ave found that many companies will give samples when you ask for them. I have been rsearching this topic and received 3 boxes 3 types of lubrication.

Pertty cool thing we did a group buy on some that I received as a sample. it is called magnalube from

http://www.magnalube.com/
it is cheap enough to try and reject if you do not like it. I love the stuff and am slowly going through and lubing all of my lights with it. Time will tell if it any good.
Yaesumofo


----------



## prof (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*



Anti_Candescent said:


> I use the Gunk plumbers grease from Lowes. Someone from here mentioned it, and I've been using it on their advice. Works well for me.



Thanks! This is the same stuff I looked at.


----------



## prof (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*



jar3ds said:


> i was the starter of this post and i have checked at ace hardware, home debet, lowes.. radio shack... no one has 100% silicon greese... i've found 90%.... but it has an additive to coats to protect metals...
> 
> i really hate to buy a $3.00 item that screws up my $100+ flashlights ... so i think i'm just going to get some online from lighthound....



Unfortunately lighthound is closed due to hurricane--hope they're all ok down there.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

I use R/C (radio controlled) cars grease to lubricate the o-rings on my flashlights(i use them for paintball cilynder's o-rings too). The Kyosho transmission grease is of very high quality.


----------



## Osprey_Guy (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

This evening I popped into WallyMart and I while I was there I thought I'd look around for some form of silicone grease or lube...Well I found something that sure looks like it might be the sort of grease we're looking for...

It was in the automotive/electrical section...
It's called Automoive Lighting *"Bulb Grease"*...It comes in a small, white tube (.25 ounces), attached to 3" x 6" black card with mostly yellow and white type and the manufacturer's logo "CarGo" in white against a red, white, and blue outline of the USA. (I did a google and found that CarGo is now owned by Blue Magic). At the bottom of the package it says in bold type *"A must when replacing any light bulb." *

And down the front of the card it enumerates:

*Protects bulb and socket from rust and corrosion damage caused by heat and moisture. *

*Makes removal of bulb easy. *

*Insures good electrical contact. *

*Eliminates arcing and voltage leaks.*


I also found a pdf online showing the Material Safety Data Sheet. The two ingredients they listed were: Polydimethylsiloxane and Silica.

I'm no chemist but that sounds like silicone to me. I'm sure somebody out there can probably tell us for sure. If it is, then this is readily available and it's cheap (under $2.00).

What do you think? :thinking:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

bulb grease isn't silicone, but it is good for greasing parts of lights making electrical contact for sure. It doesn't have quite as much staying power either. On lights that you are nut needing good electrical conductance around the orings silicone is the best (although some will say a fancy alternative may be somewhat better perhaps).

If you cannot find any silicone give me a PM. I picked up some for cheap at a hardware store closeout.


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*



Osprey_Guy said:


> I also found a pdf online showing the Material Safety Data Sheet. The two ingredients they listed were: Polydimethylsiloxane and Silica.
> 
> I'm no chemist but that sounds like silicone to me. I'm sure somebody out there can probably tell us for sure. If it is, then this is readily available and it's cheap (under $2.00).



Polydimethylsiloxane is silicone. Depending on the chain length and the amount of cross-linking between chains, it can form a liquid (with viscosities from about the same as water to more than honey), a gel (the grease form) or a solid elastomer (like transparent rubber).


----------



## jar3ds (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

ok so we are getting two differnet things being said....

Lynx_Arc says: That bulb grease isn't silicon greese

and 

Hikaru says: That is it silicone...

is this 100% silicon grease? LOL... BTW i started this thread... and I still haven't got'n any because I can't find any =P


----------



## racerx2oo3 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

Well, I was looking at picking up some Silicone grease for the O-Ring's on my soon to be arriving Fenix L1P, however, this weekend I had to replace my kitchen faucet. One of the fittings is sealed with an o-ring, and the installation kit included a very small packet of silicone grease to lube the o-ring. I am now set for the immediate future.

Racer X


----------



## BlackDecker (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

dang, and here I've been using old tubes of Clearasil to lube the threads on my lights.


----------



## mykall (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

I've been using Radio Shack Lube Gel for quite some time
and it works fine. You can get a nice sized tube for about
$3.00.

MB


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*



mykall said:


> I've been using Radio Shack Lube Gel for quite some time
> and it works fine. You can get a nice sized tube for about
> $3.00.
> 
> MB




I use some Deoxit, deoxit gold on my lights, and my scanners antenna connections.....

Got it from the shack too.

-PSM


----------



## chmsam (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

Deoxit is not a lube, it's a contact cleaner.

The Lube Gel MSDS (Materials Safety Data Sheet) lists it as having petroleum products in it. Could be bad for some o-rings.

There are a lot of other threads here on this topic that can be searched for answers to many of these questions.

Maybe we could use a sticky on this topic or an entry in the CPF Wiki. I don't know which would be better.

I really don't intend this to be a rant, but, in a nutshell, for the a lot of the questions about silicone and flashlights:

- IMHO, in a lot of cases it may (repeat, may) not really make that much difference. I know there might be a lot of rebuttal, but unless your light is needed for diving, hazardous environment work, or the like, the vast majority of users wouldn't see much difference. Even if the lube trashes an o-ring, they are pretty cheap to replace. YMMV.

- To find out if it is worth worrying about, contact the manufacturer of your light(s) and check out the MSDS of the lube you want to use. Learn what you can about what you need and what you should (or should not) use.

- If you want to use silicone, it probably should be pure silicone for most of our uses. There are different silicone products (don't go there -- too cheap a straightline for a joke) and not all are created equal. Silicone spray is probably not a good thing to use since it is too hard to control the spray. Some lubes are thin and some are thick. Some will be messier to use and some will make the light a bit harder to use. Some will attract more dust, dirt, and grit. Some conduct electricity and some don't (depends on what type of light you have as to which you need). Best to do some research.

- There are a ton of opinions on some uses of some silicone products that have been posted here and elsewhere, but they are only opinions. You must be able to tell the difference, since you are responsible for the care of your light, and for the safe usage of the light.


Opinions aside (even mine), by contacting the maker of the light, the maker of the lubricant/grease, by doing a CPF search and/or a web search, by checking the MSDS for products, and by checking out the local stores, you can find a ton of info. with very little work. It's easy. Really.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*



chmsam said:


> Deoxit is not a lube, it's a contact cleaner.
> 
> The Lube Gel MSDS (Materials Safety Data Sheet) lists it as having petroleum products in it. Could be bad for some o-rings.
> 
> ...



Has anybody really measured the conductivity of "conductive grease"?
Take the two leads of the multimeter and immerse them in the
greese about a centimeter apart and get the readings in
Ohms. I suspect the readings will be in MOhm range.

Anyone want to prove me wrong?

- Vikas


----------



## jar3ds (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

for the record... i just called SF.. and they said they recomend Dielectric greese...

I asked him where to get it he said any hardware store or radioshack... I told him I have checked everywhere in my city for dielectric greese and have come up short... he really didn't have much of an answer for that...

i'm up a creek =P


----------



## mykall (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*



chmsam said:


> Deoxit is not a lube, it's a contact cleaner.
> 
> The Lube Gel MSDS (Materials Safety Data Sheet) lists it as having petroleum products in it. Could be bad for some o-rings.



Let's keep this whole thing in perspective. I mean we've got people
here recommending esoteric gels for your $10 RR flashlight that cost
$29 an ounce.

SF recommends RS lube gel. Maglite recommends petroleum Jelly (guess
what's in this???). I really doubt that you'll see any deterioration of O-rings
from either. Most O-rings are probably made of Dupont Nordell or some form of "rubbery plastic" anyway. I've used white lithium grease on some older
flashlights and it's done no harm t'all. Lithium grease would be MUCH more
harmful to "O" rings than eihter PJ or LJ.

I'm saying this because at about $3 for a 3oz tube, RS LJ should be 
just fine, and a good buy as well.


MB


----------



## prof (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

Recently someone recommended Mr Gunk Plumber's Silicone Grease from Lowes. I just got some--including tax, it cost $3.60 for half an ounce (14 grams). The ingredients list follows: polydimethylsiloxane/63148629, Dimethyl Siloxane, Hydroxyterminated/70131678, Silica, Amorphous Fumed/7631869. It states on the package that it contains no petroleum additives, is water proof, heat proof, nontoxic, nonflammable, nonstaining, and safe for rubber or synthetic o-rings. It's a bit thick, but worked fine on the Inova X1 I happened to have with me.

Opinions?

By the way, I asked Gerber what they recommended--they suggested silicone grease or petroleum jelly.


----------



## srvctec (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicone Grease?*



N162E said:


> The best stuff I have EVER found is the Radio Shack Lube-Gel. I bought a tube of it about 15 years ago and I still have about three quarters of it left. It goes a long ways and lasts a long time.



*I bought a tube of it about 15 years ago as well and tried it on my River Rock 2aaa and ruined the o-ring- it's all soft and squishy now even after I wiped all of the lube off. I'll never use it on any of my lights again. Just an FYI for those considering using Lube Gel. It's great for the threads only, but I'd be real hesitant to use it on o-rings.


*


----------



## iNDiGLo (Oct 20, 2005)

I have this sitting in my garage and wanted to get general feedback on whether you think it would be safe to lube the threads and o-rings.

I'm mostly concerned about conductivity and the longterm affects on the o-rings.

Safe or Not Safe?


----------



## DUQ (Oct 20, 2005)

I use it


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Oct 20, 2005)

Probably not a good idea. Di-Electric is another term for insulator.

It probably won't do any harm to the materials in our lights, but since many of them use conducting threads on tailcaps and bezels, the last thing you want to do is add a di-electric material to this area.

You can certainly give it a try, but why reinvent the wheel. A little light silicone grease is what virtually all the manufacturers recommend.

The little 12 gram jars of 759G and 779ZC Nyogel I got from Lighthound for about $10 each and they will last me many years.

Mark


----------



## iNDiGLo (Oct 20, 2005)

Flash_Gordon,

Thanks for the link. Just ordered a tube of each.

:thanks:


----------



## JimH (Oct 20, 2005)

What Flash said. The reason they say it's good for electical parts is because if you goob it on too thick, it's not going to cause shorts or make connections where there aren't supposd to be connections.


----------



## JimH (Oct 20, 2005)

Another excellent product that a lot of people, including me, swear by is DeoxIT . Deoxit Fader Lube (formerly CaiLube MCL) is great for moving contacts such as flashlight threads.


----------



## greenLED (Oct 20, 2005)

If I may add, CAIG Labs is now offering a 20% discount for CPF members (thanks moeman for setting this up). Link & info in the "CPF Specials" thread.


----------



## mykall (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicone Grease?*

Maybe it's time for a new tube. Never had a problem. If you do a little
research it's recommended by makers of fine electrical equipment/parts 
SPECIFICALLY for use on O rings.

MB



srvctec said:


> *I bought a tube of it about 15 years ago as well and tried it on my River Rock 2aaa and ruined the o-ring- it's all soft and squishy now even after I wiped all of the lube off. I'll never use it on any of my lights again. Just an FYI for those considering using Lube Gel. It's great for the threads only, but I'd be real hesitant to use it on o-rings.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## srvctec (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicone Grease?*



mykall said:


> Maybe it's time for a new tube. Never had a problem. If you do a little research it's recommended by makers of fine electrical equipment/parts SPECIFICALLY for use on O rings.MB



No need to "do a little research". I'm well aware of what it's used for as I've been an electronics technician for over 17 years. I was just reporting what happened when I used it on an o-ring on my light.


----------



## chiphead (Oct 21, 2005)

I've always had a preference for Radio Shacks Lube Gel as it's silicon based. If it's not silicon based, I'n ot applying it to any o-rings! And then there's HI-SLIP GREASE from Sentry. I swear by all.

chiphead


----------



## prof (Oct 21, 2005)

chiphead said:


> I've always had a preference for Radio Shacks Lube Gel as it's silicon based. If it's not silicon based, I'n ot applying it to any o-rings! And then there's HI-SLIP GREASE from Sentry. I swear by all.
> 
> chiphead



Check the manufacturer's data sheet (there are links posted in other discussions on CPF). Lube Gel has petroleum in it...like 20% or so. One person just posted that they ruined their o-rings (fortunately in an inexpensive light, but still)


----------



## cy (Oct 21, 2005)

nyogel 959 is what Surefire uses

that's what I use for all my orings


----------



## N162E (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicone Grease?*



srvctec said:


> *I bought a tube of it about 15 years ago as well and tried it on my River Rock 2aaa and ruined the o-ring- it's all soft and squishy now even after I wiped all of the lube off. I'll never use it on any of my lights again. Just an FYI for those considering using Lube Gel. It's great for the threads only, but I'd be real hesitant to use it on o-rings.
> 
> 
> *



I have a River Rock 2 AAA also on which I've used Lube Gel. The end cap of the River Rock 2 AAA is pretty sharp and I have noticed sometime it will move the o-ring out of the groove squishing it (The o-ring) between the light body and the battery cap. This could wreck the o-ring. Could this have happened to you? I have tried all the lubes over a period of years and without fail the $3 a tube Lube Gel works far and away the best. Lube Gel can be found at Radio shack, machine tool supply places and electrical supply houses.


----------



## Anglepoise (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

Can I jump in with some comments.
I believe that "O" Ring lube falls into two distinct categories.

We have to look at the design.
Example. Mag light end cap has a single O ring and this ring is only disturbed when batteries are replaced. A very thin coating on the ring , groove and mating surface is fine. A Silicone product would be an acceptable solution. Most Silicone products are 'Dialectic' that means 'does not conduct electrical current' so don't smother all over threads that have to pass current and voltage.

The other example would be a situation where an o ring sits in a groove but the metal it touches moves when ever the light is turned on, off or focused.
In this application, a silicon lube will feel smooth when the threads are turned for the first few days , but will quickly loose its lubricating properties.This results in more friction and the user will notice a stiffening of the turning action. Waterproofing will NOT usually degrade. This 'sticktion' will be more noticeable where the o ring groove is machined to be 'waterproof' as opposed to ' water resistant', the later allowing less compression of the o ring.

The only lube I have found to work in the last example and keep the O ring turning smoothly within its groove and mating surface for long periods of time, is 100% Teflon grease.


----------



## N162E (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*



Anglepoise said:


> Can I jump in with some comments.
> 
> The only lube I have found to work in the last example and keep the O ring turning smoothly within its groove and mating surface for long periods of time, is 100% Teflon grease.



Hi David, Can you give us an example (Brand name) or two of teflon grease. The Lube Gel says it contains Teflon but does not call itself 100% Teflon. :thanks:


----------



## srvctec (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicone Grease?*



N162E said:


> I have a River Rock 2 AAA also on which I've used Lube Gel. The end cap of the River Rock 2 AAA is pretty sharp and I have noticed sometime it will move the o-ring out of the groove squishing it (The o-ring) between the light body and the battery cap. This could wreck the o-ring. Could this have happened to you? I have tried all the lubes over a period of years and without fail the $3 a tube Lube Gel works far and away the best. Lube Gel can be found at Radio shack, machine tool supply places and electrical supply houses.



Nope, that's not what happened. The o-ring is real soft now,still in perfect shape physically and provides no resistance to the tail cap turning now even though I've cleaned all of the Lube Gel off both the 0-ring and inside of tailcap.


----------



## Anglepoise (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*



N162E said:


> Hi David, Can you give us an example (Brand name) or two of teflon grease. The Lube Gel says it contains Teflon but does not call itself 100% Teflon. :thanks:










Try this Link
This is what I use and really like.
Also Google Teflon Grease, might get others.


----------



## lightplay22 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Local Sources for Good Silicon Grease?*

I have used superlube with good results and have recently purchased nyogel in both conductive and the other one. (Non-conductive?) I just read about the testing of the pure teflon and will be looking for it in the near future.


----------



## LumenHound (Oct 22, 2005)

For o-rings I use Jack's Formula 327 mutilube. Ask your pool and spa professional about it.


----------



## pg123 (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't understand why maglite instructions say "put petroleum jelly" if this could damage o-rings ...


----------



## rdshores (Oct 22, 2005)

cy said: 



> nyogel 959 is what Surefire uses
> 
> that's what I use for all my orings


 
You have posted that Nyogel 959 number before. When I tried to google it, it doesn't show up. The two numbers I have are Nyogel 759G and 779ZC. Is there really a Nyogel 959 or have you just been posting the wrong number? I have the little 12gram containers from Lighthound, but I put the grease in a small syringe so as not to over lube.


----------



## moeman (Oct 22, 2005)

I too like DeoxIT and ProGold!
chris


----------



## AFAustin (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, I likewise understood that Radio Shacks Lube Gel was silicone based and no petroleum---wooops. Nyogel seems like a safe bet to go with.

When cleaning all the old lube off threads and o rings, is it best to just wipe it off and use a toothpick for the threads, or is it OK to use a little rubbing alcohol?

Thanks.


----------



## Sprocketman (Oct 22, 2005)

I have been using Do It Best silicone grease 450383 O/M 1-12.

Packaging says 90% pure silicone. Contains no petroleum additives and is recommended as a lubricant for rubber and plastic parts. Apply to synthetic and rubber "O" rings, gasgets and seals, faucet stems, valves and cartridges....Will not harm rubber or plastic "O" rings or parts.

Got mine two years ago from Do It Best at doitbest.com

450383 Do it Best Silicone Grease 4.58

Should be a lifetime supply.

Randy Swart


----------



## FirstDsent (Feb 25, 2006)

*What should I use to lube my light?*

The head on my Amilite Neo T3 has become stiff after a couple of months. I have tried a few things to lube the O'ring: petroleum jelly, silicone oil, Parker o-ring lubricant. They have all made it more sticky after a day or so. I believe the o-ring is icompatible with petroleum-based lubes. I'm working on ordering a new viton ring, but until then, what else is commonly used that won't melt my O-ring? I'll use the spare ring that came with the lilght if I can find a suitable lube.

Thanks, 
Bernie

P.S. Damn twisties!


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Nyogel, I think it's called?? It's what Surefire uses..


----------



## carrot (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Nyogel is great. Lighthound sells two versions of the silicone-based stuff. You can safely use either lube on conductive and non-conductive threads, (most, if not all) o-rings, and squeaky doors (maybe).


----------



## Lite (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

I have the Amilite, and have used Nyogel 759G on the threads - seems to work fine. I also bought mine from Lighthound.


----------



## srvctec (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Yep, Nyogel- it's the best and I got mine from Lighthound as well.


----------



## mrdctaylor (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

I just got my Nyogel (also from Lighthound) this past week. Prior to that I had been using some dialectric silicone grease from an auto parts store. I don't know if it is my imagination, but the Nyogel seems to work better on the threads. Also, I had gotten the dialectric grease on too thick on one of my lights and I think it caused issues where the light wouldn't work sometimes. It could've been something else, but that's my theory.


I went ahead and bought the biggest tube--I'll probably never run out.


----------



## yazkaz (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Anyone tried Cable Grease? Is that a good choice too?


----------



## xr4fun (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

I just got some of the SS Krytox 50/50 mix from the sandwich shoppe and it made a huge improvement on my Peak Matterhorn. I believe it is what Mcgizmo is using on the McluxIII-PD's. It's working great for me. HERE is a link.


----------



## chiphead (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Radio Shack's Lube Gel Syncolon.

chiphead


----------



## Cliffnopus (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Remember, Pro-Gold is a lubricant. Might not be good for O-rings but It's great for threads and easily accessible at any Radio Shack.

Cliff


----------



## yaesumofo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

I use Magnelube on all of my flashlights and have been for about a year now and I have come to the conclusion that this stuff is great!!

Magnalube.com
They have a special deal on the website which will give you (average flashlight user) enough for years of use for about $10.00.
One of the great features of Magnalube is that when heated it will not spread out. Some lubes when they get hot, spread out, thinning the application. Not good.
It looks strange being green.
Like I said this is good stuff, cheap and easy to get.

I did a well received group buy some time ago which. Everybody seemed pleased with MagnaLube.
Yaesumofo


----------



## quokked (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Abbey Silicon Gun Oil 35
http://www.surplusandadventure.com/ishop/800/shopscr1831.html
Managed to find it in Wolf Armouries here in london 
it was the only thing i could find without buying a HUGE can of dielectric grease.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

I've used Dow Corning high temp silicon grease with no problems. It's clear and thick. I do try to keep it off the threads. Don't remember its cost, since I just liberate at bit now and then from the big tube at my lab.

Geoff


----------



## Phreeq (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

I'm also using the PTFE based Magnalube on the threads of my flashlights.
It's non-conductive but this seems to be no problem at all.

P.S.: Thanks again for the GB, yaesumofo. The tube I got will last a looong time.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Use plumber's grease. It is very viscous, translucent white silicone grease. It's used to lubricate o-rings and protect metal surface from rusting in faucet installations.


----------



## mrdctaylor (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Anyone tried Astro Glide or KY? :naughty:


----------



## carrot (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*



mrdctaylor said:


> Anyone tried Astro Glide or KY? :naughty:


Would be a poor choice. These are water-based, and as such, would dry out too quickly to be of any use.


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

I put some FP-10 gun oil on the threads of my L0P because they were pretty stiff. It caused a prob with the electrical pathway (at the end of the body where it contacts the head), resulting in output dropping about 80%. Wiped it off we were back in business. So, just because something is oily or greasy doesn't mean its groovy for your light. :wave: 


peace


----------



## GCalifornianus (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

I have used silicone spray before. It works well on threads.


----------



## cheapo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

i use wd40 to smoothen my threads.

-David


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Nyogel


----------



## FirstDsent (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Thanks everybody, I have lots to choose from evidently. 

Bernie


----------



## hyperslug (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Tried Krytox on my Amilite 1st. It's too thin, the threads feel grainy, rough. Tried the thicker Nyogel 779. A little stiff at first but I've gotten used to it and haven't had the problem others were having about it turning on in my pocket.


----------



## tracker870 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Nyogel is what I use on all of my o-rings.


----------



## cobra-ak (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

good info Nyogel


----------



## cratz2 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*



FirstDsent said:


> What should I use to lube my light?



Just talk to the light... tell the light she's beautiful. Spend time with it... Maybe listening to Barry White.






Honestly, I use FP-10. It lasts for freakin' EVER and it's never hurt any of my o-rings.


----------



## Flame (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Firstdent,
Check your PMs...


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*


----------



## bruddamoke (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Another vote for nyogel. :rock:


----------



## al2k (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: What should I use to lube my light?*

Been happy using Silicone spray & grease for the past few years, however apperently I need to order some Nyogel!


----------



## WhiteHot (May 24, 2006)

*Time to relube*

I am going to relube all of the o-rings in my flashlights (Mags, Q3, L1P, TL-3, etc.). I was wondering what everyone uses. I am looking for something a little high temp and fairly waterproof that wont eat the o-rings. What do you use?


----------



## greenLED (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

Silicone lube from Radio Shack.
Nyogel also works, and The Shoppe has Krytox (which I haven't used).


----------



## mccavazos (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/nyogel_flashlight_lubricant.htm


----------



## Manzerick (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

i just got a buncha Nyogel from there and it works great!


----------



## Spudman (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

If you want cheap and are in a hurry, Radioshack has the lube on clearance for less than a buck. I also use nyogel and have krytox 50-50 for my McLux, but it's too pricey for non-twisty lights, IMO.


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

Oh...flashlights. I thought this thread was about something else.  

J. Holmes


----------



## WhiteHot (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

Thanks guys. I think I am gonna get some silicone from the shack in the near term and order some Nyogel for the future.


----------



## Illum (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

When I needed Lube on my INOVA and SL o-rings...someone recommended me "White Lithium Grease"

I have not applied it, can someone please verify that this wont damage the O-rings [gumming, corroding, etc]

By what I know, Lithium is pretty darn reactive...


----------



## Omega Man (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

Got a bottle of the lube and another ProGold pen today.
Also a 4 pk of 800maH AAA's on clearance for $7.XX.
Neither of my locations has the styluses though.


----------



## Nubo (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*



Illum_the_nation said:


> When I needed Lube on my INOVA and SL o-rings...someone recommended me "White Lithium Grease"
> 
> I have not applied it, can someone please verify that this wont damage the O-rings [gumming, corroding, etc]
> 
> By what I know, Lithium is pretty darn reactive...



Lithium metal is, but the lithium in the grease has done about all of the reacting it's gonna do -- to become Lithium soap. Conventional grease is a mixture of soap and oil. It's the oil that you should be worried about, actually. Petroleum products and rubber don't get along. Oh, and white lithium grease does tend to get gummy over time, in my experience.


----------



## swatman (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

I checked Radioshack web site for Silicone grease. The only grease they carry is Heat Sink Grease (6g) for $1.99. The description say it's Silicone grease. Is this the Radioshack silicone grease you guys are using? 
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102858

Is Nyogel 759G much better than the $2 Radioshack grease for aluminum threads and o-ring?


----------



## michael word (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

It is this item:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102646&cp=&origkw=lube&kw=lube&parentPage=search
It is on clearance.


----------



## Ty_Bower (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

I've always used a tube of TrueValue branded "Faucet & Valve Grease". It claims to resist high temperature (steam up to 350 deg F) and is waterproof. I'll assume it's safe to use on most O-rings and rubber bits, since that's what you're going to find inside a faucet.

It's not as fancy as some of the other stuff, but it seems to work well for me. Besides, I'm not going to buy a new tube of something until I use this one up, and I'll be long dead before then.

This tube cost me $1.39 for 1 fl. oz. I can't remember how long ago I bought it... maybe eight years?


----------



## Unicorn (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

For silicone grease, try a hardware store or plumbing supply store. You can usualy get 100% silicone grease there.


----------



## onthebeam (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

I've heard that Magnalube is great.

Anyone using it???


----------



## coldsolderjoint (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*



michael word said:


> It is this item:
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102646&cp=&origkw=lube&kw=lube&parentPage=search
> It is on clearance.



The oil on sale at my local radio shack comes in a pen tipped sorta applicator. Its also .97.. maybye ill pick some up tommorow.


----------



## hquan (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

How do you tell that it's time to lube up? I confess that I've never lubed my lights... but then, I've only had them for 4 months.


----------



## maverick (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

I just used some stuff I got from an electronics shop called "Servisol silicone grease".... works fine as far as I can tell, it seems to have been manufactured or at least formulated in the UK. Says high electrical insulation, moisture repellant, lubricant and resists high temperature....


----------



## carbine15 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

what's wrong with patrolium jelly? will that corrode something? I thought o-rings were tougher than that. They can sit in gas and acetone for years but they cant take chapstick?


----------



## Theatre Booth Guy (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

I've had good luck with silicone plumbing grease (from the plumbing section of hardware or home improvement stores), Dow Corning 111 and also Du Pont Krytox (now $40 per tube) at Grainger. The Krytox is Rocket Science stuff and overkill for flashlights.

Isn't overkill what we're all about here?


----------



## dfred (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

Dive shops usually have silicone lubricant in small tubes or jars for a few bucks. It is used for lubing o-rings in waterproof camera and light enclosures as well as for smearing in one's mustache to help the seal with a dive mask. Because of this latter use they often contain 100% food-grade silicone and are specifically labeled as such.


----------



## sween1911 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*



dfred said:


> they often contain 100% food-grade silicone and are specifically labeled as such.



I may want to hunt some of this down. I'm kind of on the fence as to whether or not I'm going to smear my light with something toxic. Who knows, I may stick the tail cap end in my mouth if I need to free up my hands...


----------



## Ty_Bower (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*



carbine15 said:


> what's wrong with patrolium jelly? will that corrode something? I thought o-rings were tougher than that. They can sit in gas and acetone for years but they cant take chapstick?


 Cheap O-rings might break down in the presence of petroleum products. Not all O-rings are gas and oil resistant. Finding the right size replacement O-ring for many lights can be a pain, so why take a chance? Just use a lube that isn't petroleum based.


----------



## Anglepoise (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

I have over time tried the Nyogel, Silicone and 100% Teflon.
I use Nyogel on O rings and threads where there is just assembly and no subsequent movement. 

When dealing with movement, twisties etc, 100% Teflon, while expensive, will give you amazing smoothness when turning heads or tails.

There is nothing worse than grinding, sticking threads.


----------



## Tajji (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

I used the silicone grease for most of my o-ring application such as my underwater camera, scuba tank, regulator and underwater strobe light. In fact some of my diving equipment calls for silicone grease for o-ring application. 

Home Depot sells it in the plumbing section. I bought a small tub for less than $3.00.


----------



## brightnorm (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

I have used this synthetic product on all my flashlight o rings since 2002. It works beautifully and doesn't become tacky with age.

http://www.super-lube.com/cgi-bin/miva?Merchant2/merchant.mv+Screen=PROD&Store_Code=SL&Product_Code=21010

Brightnorm


----------



## lrp (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

David, where you can buy 100% teflon? Thanks!


----------



## phil_vr (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*

For my lights which consist of Maglites, Surefires and Coast's, I usually take off the o-rings, wipe them off, cover them with plain vaseline, let them soak as much as they can (usually a few hours) and then clean them softly, put them back, and case closed. Never had any kind of problems, with none of the brands I have.


----------



## Anglepoise (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Time to relube*



lrp said:


> David, where you can buy 100% teflon? Thanks!



I get mine from the following place.

Click here


----------



## Sigman (Dec 10, 2006)

Merged various thread & O-ring lubrication threads...


----------



## balazer (Jan 1, 2007)

Has anyone tried Radio Shack's "Precision Oiler", aka "Super Lubricant", aka "Radio Shack Oil with Teflon" on an o-ring? It's part number 64-2301, not to be confused with their "Lube Gel". It comes in a pen-like dispenser.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...&origkw=lubricant&support=support&tab=summary

It's made by Synco, makers of Super Lube. But I can't match the ingredients list with any particular Super Lube product.

From the Radio Shack MSDS:

85-95% SYNTHETIC HYDROCARBON 
1-5% FUMED SILICA
1-2% ANTI-OXIDANT
2-4% POLYTETRAFLUORETHYLENE
0.5-1% POLYGLYCOL 
0.25-1% PROPRIETARY ADDITIVES 

There's nothing in there that I recognize as a petroleum product. I'm debating between this and 100% silicone grease.


----------



## BBL (Jan 1, 2007)

Does someone have first-hand information about what type of lube surefire uses on their lights?

Whatever it is, it seems to work extremely well. I use nyogel 759, but it is not optimal.


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 3, 2007)

_"85-95% SYNTHETIC HYDROCARBON"_

This is probably PAO ... Poly Alpha Olfin ... synthetic oil like Amsoil or Mobil 1.

_"1-5% FUMED SILICA"_

Sand. Fumed? This could be a scouring agent or a thickener.

_"1-2% ANTI-OXIDANT"_

Useful additive to prevent corrosion.

_"2-4% POLYTETRAFLUORETHYLENE"_

Teflon ... as in Slick 50. Solid lubricant. OK to use in oils ... as long as they aren't destined for internal combustion engines.

_"0.5-1% POLYGLYCOL"_ 

A synthetic lubricant often used in compressor oils. Not know for its compatibility with hydrocarbon lubricants (PAO, mineral oil, etc ...). 

_"0.25-1% PROPRIETARY ADDITIVES"_

Anyone's guess.


----------



## balazer (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed info! I bought the Radio Shack Needle-tip Precision Lubricator. The clip says Synco right on it, so obviously the whole thing is made by Synco. In fact I found something that looks identical on the Synco web site, except the MSDS for that has this listed as 15-25%: HYDRO TREATED POLYMER. I hope that's not petroleum.

The Radio Shack oil seems to work well, but it's not super super slippery like I'd imagine 100% Teflon is.


----------



## RichS (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone tried this GB OX-GARD compound from ACE Hardware on their aluminum threads? It claims that it guards against oxidation and improves conductivity. I bought a tube but I wanted to get your thoughts before I opened it up and tried it. I'm not sure if it will hurt the o-rings either.

Here's a link:

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1378721


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 19, 2008)

Nyogel 779ZC or 760G for Fenix lights if I only want to buy one of them?

Thanks.


----------



## chmsam (Dec 20, 2008)

One more time, a note to search for an MSDS on any new (or new to you) products. GB OX GARD appears to have petroleum based components in it. While not all o-rings are be susceptible to damage from them, some might be.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Dec 20, 2008)

LightObsession said:


> Nyogel 779ZC or 760G for Fenix lights if I only want to buy one of them?
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.lighthound.com/


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 21, 2008)

Daniel_sk said:


> http://www.lighthound.com/



Thanks. I ended up buying some 760G from them before I got a response to my question, because I was in the process of buying several other items from them, but my main question was if I was only buying one or the other of the Nyogel lubes for my Fenix lights, which should I get.

From what I've read in this thread, there's a lot of disagreement, but the 760G should be good enough.


----------



## unique (Dec 21, 2008)

three weeks ago I got my 760g for my fenix tk10 and applied it. no problems at all, very happy with it.


----------



## Nano-Oil.com (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: O Ring Lubrication*



nethiker said:


> How do you know which lights require conductivity? Could you just use a conductive lube for all lights whether they need it or not? Why do you use one lube for the o-rings and another for the threads.
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg



If your light has a switch at the end cap & you can remove/unscrew it, the conductivity of the circuit is relying on either or both: 1-the threads of that end cap + the circular contact (easy to identify the latter since it should not be anodized (some anodization are actually conductive (use an Ohm meter to test) .

The worst for contact & we see it often, the contact is anullar and past the O-Ring seal on the outside, this will oxydize quickly & make your contact intermittent or fail all together.

As far as the lube, depending on the elastomer make up, you will require a lube compatible with it. 
Some lubes make the O-Rings swell or dissolve to some degree.
In my opinion "EP" ethylene propylene has a good range of compatibilities and has an excellent abrasion resistance.
I have a lot of experience with the EP after selling 100s of thousands in the Scuba Diving Market, all EP are not equally created, the right cure will make them more compatible with this or that.

__________________
Christian StClaire, www.Nano-Oil.com www.NanoLube.com

CPF Special Discount Page: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=196805


----------



## dingo1799 (Feb 10, 2012)

ive been using CLP, since i've got several bottles of it because its all i use on my guns. it has teflon in it. thinking about trying out some nyogel, but the last time i used nyogel, it was more for electrical connectors than threaded mechanical connectors....


----------



## Norm (Feb 10, 2012)

Please post your lube Q & A here Comprehensive Grease and Lube Thread - Norm


----------

